# Joe Wright Wood Report 6/9



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up!

If not taken care of by the w/e, I'm sure we'll try to clean it up.

Marty


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for that Austin! Lets get that out of there before levels come back up.

Might try and get up there Friday on the way to the Encampment. If anyone gets up there over the next couple days and cleans that up, please post a reply.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Wood is gone Thursday the 11th*

A group of us extracted both 12 foot branches from the bottom of Carnito Canyon. As of now it is all good to go. Keep an eye out there for shifting wood... conditions are ever changing. 

Paddle Hard


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

thanks for the removal and update


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice work Mike, thanks for doing that. Was there enough water up there to paddle Joe Wright (was the fan rock in Carnito covered)?


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

yep it was covered. Not by much. but the boof was in.


----------

